# 1989 Bass Tracker Pro 17 aka FLATS HOOKER



## bryanc7688 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well let me start by saying how happy I am to come across this site... This is going to make the build a little bit easier for sure… Wednesday I was just browsing the good ole’ Craigslist and I came across a boat. (1989 Bass Tracker Pro 17 with 45hp Merc) After doing a little bit of research I came across this forum and couldn’t resist the urge to get an aluminum hull boat, sooo I do what I think we all would. Got in my truck drove 2 hours south to Tampa and bought the boat. ($1400)





I recently moved back to my home town (Ocala) from Orlando after living there for 8 years for college and then just stayed because the fishing was so great just down the road in the Mosquito Lagoon. With that being said I am only about 45 minutes from Yankeetown now and well I don’t want to beat the hell out my skiff so I decided it’s time to part with it, and start over with an aluminum build.





Back to the Bass Tracker aka FLATS HOOKER… Boat was in actually good shape from the eye and most people wouldn’t bother going through it however I have a couple other boats that I can fish in the meantime and wanted a project to work on with my dad.

Soo the demo work has begun… Removing the carpet, center console, captain’s chair, and vacuuming the bottom out… At least 50lbs in just dirt and leafs in there. Here's some photos from day 1.

























*THE GAME PLAN:*

*- Week 1: *Demo decks/console to an empty hull, remove motor off the hull, water leak test on hull, fix any hull problems with hull, Remove all stickers off hull, take boat off trailer

*- Week 2:* Prep for steelflex paint on bottom of hull and paint, prep and paint interior & exterior of hull, prep and paint motor, patch up center console and paint, insert cd player and speakers, new gauges.

*- Week 3:* work on trailer: new tires/hubs, trailer lights, crank winch, replace trailer bunks and carpet, paint trailer.

*- Week 4:* Put hull back on trailer, aluminum frame for decking, new electrical wiring, insert front deck foam, carpet and insert decking, put motor back on hull.

*- Week 5:* Replace water pump impeller, cosmetics, install push pole platform, and test run.

*- Week 6:* Load the cooler up with fish…

*- 12 month goal: *Replace motor with jet drive


Owning an aluminum contracting company is going to be nice for this one!  
Any suggestions please feel free to let me know... Thanks! BTW this is my first forum post ever!! I'm always just a reader.. 

Now... What color paint to go with?...


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 15, 2013)

_Hey man that thing looks pretty cool, congratulations,

looks like you got a little work to do but a great platform to start with that's for sure. I haven't fished Mosquito Lagoon in a long time, plenty of nice big reds there.............................. :mrgreen: 

Good luck with your build. _


----------



## bryanc7688 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I came across your Lowe remodel when I was thinking about getting the boat and that by itself influenced my decision to get it... Love the attention to detail! 

And yes… the lagoon has monsters... Pulled a 48” bull out last time I fished it in the Hullover!


----------



## nctlspider (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like its going to be a great rig for the area! Good luck! I'll be following the thread.


----------



## bigwave (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to the site. I saw that boat on craigslist too....actually thought about it. Good thing your ripping out all that old stuff. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334523#p334523 said:


> bryanc7688 » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks Dave, I came across your Lowe remodel when I was thinking about getting the boat and that by itself influenced my decision to get it... Love the attention to detail!
> 
> And yes… the lagoon has monsters... Pulled a 48” bull out last time I fished it in the Hullover!



_Hey thanks Bryan,

I almost bought that exact same hull right before I found the Lowe. You won't be disappointed with it, its a great all around boat and can still get skinny. Looking forward to seeing what you all do to it, we like lots of pics................... :LOL2: _


----------



## Sailor Jules (Nov 15, 2013)

Ive got pretty much the same boat the 17ft Tracker, I am going to be getting to work on my rebuild portion starting this morning. I see that your had a lot of custom work done to it by the previous owner. Have you found any cracks along your hull? Did your plumbing and wiring all work before you gutted her? I didn't check my wiring, lights, ignition, etc before I ripped it apart, but ill be chasing wires today to ensure I have continuity throughout. Do you plan on replacing any of the expanding foam? 
Best of luck with your project.
Sailor Jules


----------



## bryanc7688 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for the support!

Jules- yes the previous owner had done a bit of a remodel himself... Used a lot of wood and cut some corners on little things such as carpet and things like that.. For the most part the hull was in great shape- still a bit dirty until we get the pressure washer on there on Monday but as of now I havent came across any cracking.. :shock: 

I was prepared to have nothing when it came to electrical but to our surprise lights, bilage, livewell, and even all the gauges work... We will be re-wiring it all but having a starting place is a great thing to work with. Also soing to be adding lights in the boat as well as 12v charger at the front for a spotlight. Not sure yet what were going to do with the foam. Monday will be day 2 and after that should be moving along.. I will be on the water all weekend!


----------



## bryanc7688 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok.. Quick update! Had a few minutes yesterday to get the motor pulled off and have the boat stripped down to nothing but hull... Great news- no holes and bottom looks better than expected.  

We were also able to get the boat off the trailer and upside down to prepare for steelflex and paint. Trailer also is in great shape, just going to need a little bit of paint, new lights, and new bunks..

Sorry for the dark photos, but with fishing season upon us we were working whenever needed to get this done in a few weeks!


----------



## Sailor Jules (Nov 21, 2013)

Same boat I have, looks like you have a fun project on your hands! Good luck with the rebuild, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 12, 2014)

Makin any progress on flats hooker?


----------



## Plentyoffish (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice build! I have the same boat and take it salt water. What is the black stuff you used to cover your plywood?


----------

